
Test apps over 50+ countries over real 2G 3G 4G networks: HeadSpin - rohitpandharkar
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/headspin
======
rohitpandharkar
How do we test if the mobile apps and mobile websites work seamlessly over 2G
3G 4G networks across all key countries, sitting from a chair without any code
changes? HeadSpin allows mobile apps to work faster across 50+ countries on 2G
3G 4G networks and prevents your head from spinning with the 'buffer wheel'.

